# Can't believe Chicago support group response is so poor...



## NANCY588

In a big city like Chicago, why can't we get a group together? What...are you all CURED??


----------



## KarenP36

Hey I'd be willing to work on it...Are there going to be bathrooms nearby? (tee-hee)


----------



## NANCY588

Well... so far there's you, me (located in the Gold Coast area of Chicago), and Erica (in N.W. Chicago/suburbs). I know there are more Chicago-area people on this board! Any ideas on how to rally the troops?(And YES, toilets must be handy)....


----------



## pinupgirl1948

I'm in Arlington heights


----------



## NANCY588

Maybe we should decide how many people constitute a 'group.' Six sounds like a nice gathering. What do you guys think? Any ideas about where you'd like to meet?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just saw this and posted on other forum; I am game to try!


----------



## chgoeastsider

Downtown Chicago could be a nice meeting place. I live on the southeast side close to Indiana but I can take the southshore train in. It has bathrooms. Nancy P.


----------



## kazzy3

I'm willing to give it a try. Where would be a good place to meet?


----------



## 18670

I'm game. Anything been set up yet?I'm outside of Chicago (ok, more by Rockford)but I would be willing to drive.


----------



## 23673

Hi everyone...I know I am resurrecting this thread from wherever old threads go to die. Did the Chicago people ever get together?I used to post on this board several years ago when I lived in Ohio. Now I live in Chicagoland and the daily Metra commute is causing a lot of problems.... it's good to know I'm not alone out there...


----------



## 16768

I am new to this board and looking for a Chicagosupport group------I live in Ravenswood.Also does anyone know a good Gastro Doctor?I had IBS several years ago and now going through it again....with severe pain on my right side. Open to any and all comments.Thank you,Jane


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome all the new members


----------



## AnnieM

I am new to the group as of today. I live in Chicago, near Midway Airport. I was wondering if a support group was ever created. I am willing to travel


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Welcome AnnieM - I don't think this ever got off the ground - but I may be looking into it- I am in the western suburbs.If something gets going I will let you know! Welcome to the site and feel free to ask any questions - we are all here to help and support!


----------

